# 95 HB Won't Stay Started When Warmed Up



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

*95 HB Won't Start When Warmed Up*

Okay so I have a 95 pickup with the KA24E and ever since I got it, it doesn't want to stay started if I try to start it up when it's warm or hot. It starts up fine when it cools down or when it's just cold. After it warms up, if I shut it off and start it back again, it idles up and down simultaneously then shuts off and I'd have to wait 5-10 minutes or even longer for it to cool down again. 

What I have done was change spark plugs, distributor cap, coolant temp sensor, and MAF sensor. The check engine light came on a couple days later from when it started happening and it was the MAF sensor so I replaced it with a new one from ebay. It still had the same problem after I changed it. 

Before I bought the truck, I was told the fuel filter was changed and it also looked new so I didn't bother changing it. 

Any ideas? I'm running out of options. It runs fine other than that.


----------



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump. 

Anything??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Confirm proper fuel pressure and check for vacuum leaks. You could also have a misadjusted base idle or faulty IACV-AAC valve. Also confirm proper ignition timing setting.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

On the front of the intake manifold there are two temp sensors...one has a single wire and controls the dash temp guage....the other tells the ECU when the engine is too hot....If it is bad or going bad it will tell the ECU the engine is overheated .....

I had the same trouble with mine, replaced the ECU sensor (around $8) and have never had the trouble again.....


----------



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

jblakeslee said:


> On the front of the intake manifold there are two temp sensors...one has a single wire and controls the dash temp guage....the other tells the ECU when the engine is too hot....If it is bad or going bad it will tell the ECU the engine is overheated .....
> 
> I had the same trouble with mine, replaced the ECU sensor (around $8) and have never had the trouble again.....


And what's the name of that sensor? Or where can I find one? I went to my local parts store and they weren't sure what I was talking about. Are you talking about the oxygen sensor?


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine is a 92 Model...KA24E....I would think they are pretty much the same...It is a Coollant Temp sensor...AutoZone SU405 $14.99. It is located right in front on the intake Manifold to the left side of the Head......There should be two sensors there...one for the temp guage, and one for the ECU. SU405 is the ECU sensor....If it is not in the same place look near the thermostat..It has to be placed in the coolant stream to measure the temp.....


----------



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

L


jblakeslee said:


> Mine is a 92 Model...KA24E....I would think they are pretty much the same...It is a Coollant Temp sensor...AutoZone SU405 $14.99. It is located right in front on the intake Manifold to the left side of the Head......There should be two sensors there...one for the temp guage, and one for the ECU. SU405 is the ECU sensor....If it is not in the same place look near the thermostat..It has to be placed in the coolant stream to measure the temp.....


 If your talking about the coolant temp sensor then I've already changed it. I mentioned it in my first post. 

Anyway, I don't think the distributor is getting enough spark so I might just replace it with another one and see how it goes.


----------



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Confirm proper fuel pressure and check for vacuum leaks. You could also have a misadjusted base idle or faulty IACV-AAC valve. Also confirm proper ignition timing setting.


Although I think it's leaking from somewhere next to the intake manifold but I can't pin point it. When it's started, you can hear air coming from that area. Would that cause the problem I am having right now though? 

What should the fuel pressure be at for these motors?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you did ne thing to that truck w/o reading the codes then you have just wasted your time and money.. read the codes...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

one more thing .. mafs off ebay are not oem...everyone has trouble with them...


----------



## StevenJDM (Jul 10, 2012)

After following the directions listed on the sticky to check the codes, here's what I got: 
95 Nissan Pickup HB Check Engine Light Code - YouTube

I couldn't figure out what the code might be. Anyone?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel pressure spec is:
33psi w/ fuel pressure regulator vacuum hose connected
43psi w/ fuel pressure regulator vacuum hose disconnected

Common areas for vacuum leaks on the KA24E is the intake manifold gasket and throttle body base gasket. EGR valves have been know to stick open, but more common on 96-97 models. You can spray carb cleaner to help find vacuum leaks on the engine while running; when the carb cleaner is sprayed at an area where there is a leak, the engine will surge in RPM. 

Try this site for checking codes:
www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------

